# IRO and USA GSD



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

I understand that USA_GSD is applying for membership with the Innternational Rettingshund Organizatiion,

Is this a good thing or bad. Just curious if anyone could enlighten me about IRO.


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

will fernandez said:


> I understand that USA_GSD is applying for membership with the Innternational Rettingshund Organizatiion,
> 
> Is this a good thing or bad. Just curious if anyone could enlighten me about IRO.


Never heard of them and the only thing a google search shows is your post? Where did you get your information?


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Never heard of them and the only thing a google search shows is your post? Where did you get your information?



It helps when you get the spelling right 

Internationale Rettungshunde Organisation

UScA has been offering the RH (rescue dog) title for a couple of years. I don't see any negative to joining an
International Rescue dog organization?


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

http://iro-dogs.org/en/rescue-dogs/conditions.html


----------



## will fernandez (May 17, 2006)

just for my own curiosity-does anyone participate in this. How do the SAR handlers feel about this?


----------



## Catalina Valencia (Feb 20, 2008)

My team has IRO certified dogs an we are working on membership. You can agree and disagree with some of the rules, but as long as there is nothing big, there is always someting good about being with a good organization as IRO. In our case, it opens a lot of doors with INSARAG.


----------

